# Speedferries size clampdown



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

We have used speedferries for our last ten crossings just squeezing in on our size, but now we are told that we will no longer be able to use their service if we are just 1cm over their size limits.

Seems that our custom is no longer needed as they are now up and running.

Pity they were a good friendly out fit to cross with, Hey Ho on to Norfolk line.


----------

